# 2005 Ford Expedition Xlt 2wd Towing Capabilities



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry if this has been discussed - I've searched and even tried to plug in the numbers I have to the calculator, but am still confused.

We are looking at upgrading our tow vehicle from a 1997 Dodge Dakota SLT Club Cab 2wd 5.2L Magnum V8 (no room in cab for the kids) to a 2005 Ford Expedition XLT 2wd 5.4L Triton V8 (plenty of room for the kids and then some).

There are 4 of us - 2 adults, 2 toddlers (total weight about 450-500 lbs) plus bikes and the "usual" camping gear. We live in Washington State - lots of hills, some mountainous terrain, some flat terrain once you get over the Cascade range. Plan to camp locally (within 100 miles or so) 2 weekends a month or so Early Spring to Late Fall/Early Winter, and probably take 1 to 2 weeks a year driving to a destination further away.

We are wanting to get the Outback 26rs - love the quad bunks (keep your fingers crossed - looks like we may have found one at a great price - hope to take a look at it this weekend). Just want to make sure we can safely and comfortably tow it!

Here are the numbers of the Expy:
GVWR - 7100 lbs
GAWR Front - 3150 lbs
GAWR Rear - 4128 lbs
Curb Weight - 5352
Gross Combined Weight Rating - 14,5000
Axle Ratio - 3.31
Wheel Base - 119
Class III Trailer Towing Receiver w/4 pin connector

The 26rs we may be getting is a 2003, but to be safe, here are the weights of a 2006 26rs (I've heard that these are closer to the real weights including the "options" that actually come standard with the Outback):
Shipping Weight - 5185 (2003 brochure says 4480)
Carrying Capacity - 1815
Hitch - 560

So, my questions are:

1. Are we safely in the towing range for this combination tow vehicle & trailer?
2. Any recommendations as to the type of hitch/anti-sway/equalizer/brake controller equipment we should have?
3. Is it possible to have a dealer "upgrade" the Expedition to a class-IV hitch and better transmission (or is a class III & our current transmission okay)?

Any and all opinions/suggestions are greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.

The Stephensons


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well the long and short of it is the 5.4 V8 is not a strong power house. We used our 2001 Exp to tow our 31RQS for a while. We were well aware of the weight issues. It was a temporary situation. Anyway, That being said, for the short time we towed with it the Exp did okay on the flats but strained and lost speed on hills. We are by no means as hilly as you are out there.

Since your rig is lighter and the numbers will be more favorable you will probably do better than we did on the flats but with the steeper grades out your way I THINK you will want more power. The Expedition is really no different than an F-150 with a different body on it when you boil it down. Another issue we found with the Exp. is the Wheel Base. Once you get up to 26, 28, the 31 and 32 models the short wheel base of the Exp becomes an important factor.

I think that is one reason Ford came out with the Expedition XLT EL

Others out your way, that are more familiar with your towing area may be able to lend some more insight to an ideal set up.

And definately others towing the 26 will probably chime in too. If you had the option I would select a stronger Tow Vehicle. It is comforting to have the extra power.

I have only used a Valley WDH and do not have experience with some of the other major WDH's being used with the exception of the Blue Ox.

Hope this provides some help.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm by no means an expert when it comes to towing capabiities.

But I can tell you I towed an 04 26RS with a 5.3 Suburban. We don't have many hills here in Texas but down in the Hill Country in central Texas, my Burb was not up to the task. Check engine light would come on and it would struggle like crazy on 7% grades. On flats, it did fine.

A big question I would have for you is wheel base. An Expy doesn't have near the Burb's or Expy XL. You might find it too short to be comfortable.

You don't have much axle ratio for towing, either. You would be happier with 3.73 or higher, I believe.

Now this is just my opinion and you know what they say about those......

Personally, I would keep looking for a bigger TV.

Good luck to you whatever you decide.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I have an '02 F150 Supercrew which has the older, less powerful 2V version of the 5.4 V8 you have. You will be ok on power - not great - just ok. You will probably struggle on the hills more than you would like especially with those gears. Even I have 3.55's. 3.31's? Yikes. Wheelbase will be a bit on the short side as well. Spend the extra money on a setup like an Equal-I-zer or a Reese Dual Cam HP. If you can afford it get a Hensley. I would also add a good transmission cooler (Long Tru-Cool) and a transmission temperature gauge. If you can swing it, get a large capacity aluminum trans pan from a company like Mag Hytec.

If you could get the gears changed to 4.10's you will be in much better shape.

-CC


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Just my 2 cents I know.....But...
we are towing a 2005 26Rs with a 4x4 Expy and have no issues at all. I don't know whether the heavy duty tow package in ours makes a difference but I tow this rig myself sometimes. Yes, when we are in the hills of NH and it is a steep one, we are not breaking any records. But for the most part we have been very please with the preformance and I would not have my family of 5 in there with me if I had any doubts.
Again my 2 cents


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We tow a 26RS with an 03 Expedition and it does okay, not great but acceptable. I did notice a couple of problems with the Expedition you're looking at. Based on the 3.31 axle ratio, 4-pin connector, and class III hitch the Expedition almost certainly does not have the tow package. The tow package is an absolute must have for the Expedition since it includes the following:

3.73 Axle Ratio
Transmission Cooler
Power Steering Cooler
7-pin connector
Class IV Hitch
Heavy duty relays for turn signal and brake lights

Of these items the 3.73 axle ratio is the most important. Our old Expedition had the 3.55 axle ratio and with the same engine it was a real dog towing. The 3.31 would be even worse. I would keep looking for an Expedition that has the factory tow package, you'll be much happier and the the cost difference is very slight. It's possible to make all of the changes to the truck to be equivalent to one with the tow package but the cost would be quite high. I would guess that you would spend around $1,000 to make all of the necessary changes.


----------



## rodneyharvey (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a 98 Expedition 2WD with the full tow package (trans. cooler etc) and I tow our 25RSS with it. The first two trips were pretty white knuckle as the Expedition wheel base is too short for the length of trailer. I purchased a Hensley hitch and solved all my problems in the sway/floaty feeling regard. The power is still inadequate on large hills but being in San Diego, all I really deal with is a gradual 6000ft climb towards the desert on the I8.

Get a decent hitch system and maybe look at Superchiping it to add a few HP. Personally, we are awaiting a new 3/4 ton LT Suburban that should make life a lot easier and maybe a better bet for you also. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

3:31 rear, yikes, that will be a dog on hills to be sure.

If you like the expedition finding one with the tow package that has a better set of gears, class 4 hitch, etc. would be worth the search.

Good luck in your search!!

Mike


----------

